# Slot Pro Speedway



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

Take a look at the pics of my 2 MaxTraks on my new website. One is my personal track & the smaller is a rental track that we take around to different events & parties.

I also offer mant products to put the finishing touches on your tracks. Give the site a look!

Jim Nagy
www.slotprospeedway.com
[email protected]


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice....


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

hi do you sell tracks or only rent them out? and if you do sell do you build rep of real tracks?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are the peel and stick decals pre-cut?


----------



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

Sure are! That is the thing that makes our decals different & the material we use will snuggle around just about any curve & doen into hood & door lines.


----------



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

Currently I use MaxTrax for the track for now, but I do sell the Max mounted on a custom table, wired with the Lexan driver's stations, scenery, Formica etc.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Jim! :wave: 

Scott V.


----------

